# take out cigarette lighter



## zzbaomit (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi, 

I cannot charge my phone or power my GPS with the 12V Acc power on 99 GXE. I checked the fuse. It is ok. I measured voltage between fuse box Acc power to chassis and get 12V. but this power did not go to the center of the lighter socket. the negative of the socket connected to ground correctly. 

I think the lighter socket is the place where the power is disconnected. But how to take out the socket from the instrument panel?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It just presses in from the front. If you don't want to risk scratching the panel around it, then you'll need to get behind the socket and push it through.


----------



## zzbaomit (Jul 14, 2008)

*get it fixed, but don't know why*

I jerk it out from the panel with a big screw driver. I cannot find a way to get behind the panel. 

I hear something, maybe I broke something. but the socket came out, looked like intact. I test it will multimeter, the connections were all right. Then I pushed it back. everything was working then! 

I don't know what caused the problem before. the connection was tight when I pull out the socket. but anyway, it is working now. 

Thanks for helping.


----------



## automanix (Jun 12, 2012)

You needn't get the socket out from there. It has to be a mild connection problem somewhere. Take it to a electrician at the service station. Make sure you don't end up with scratched when you pull it out.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

automanix said:


> You needn't get the socket out from there. It has to be a mild connection problem somewhere. Take it to a electrician at the service station. Make sure you don't end up with scratched when you pull it out.


+1. if all you had to do to get it to work was pull it out and test it, then the wires leading to it have a short somewhere and you're going to have problems again. the mostly likely place would be where the wires meet the cigarette lighter (that's my vote)


----------

